# Westminster Station



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

****What happens when you take the best coffee equipment in the world, add an uncompromising desire to be the best, and treat a Westminster coffee house as though it was in the middle of Seattle, New York or Rome... *You get Westminster Station!*

****What happens when you do the same thing with Tea, Desserts, Panini Sandwiches & Lite Fare, Smoothies, Hot Chocolate, Italian Sodas and the "other" drinks and items that most coffee houses do as an after thought... *You get Westminster St*&#8230;

More...


----------

